# how can you tell without a microscope?



## pinkpetals61 (Sep 5, 2008)

so i've been looking at my plant, and i see some of the buds are changing color to amber, brown. is there a way to know when to harvest without buying a microscope? its been growing since mid may outside, (in ohio) this is my first time growing, only one plant....dunno if i'll do it again, so i hate to go to the expense if there is another way to tell...whaddaya think? she's beautiful with lots of buds. the buds are starting to grow together to form one large one..i'm getting antsy, can you tell? lol
i cant wait to harvest and try it out....i've probably got a magnifying glass around here somewhere, will that do? can you tell with a naked eye? any advice would be appreciated....she's finallly recovered from my son plucking the large leaves i mentioned on another post.(or the brown buds are the result of damage) ..the neighbors are a little iffy and i wouldnt put it past them to steal her, so i want to bring her in as soon as possible...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 5, 2008)

The best way is looking at the triches. You can get a pocket microscope at Radio Shack.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 5, 2008)

You really can't tell without a microscope.  I think that it is probably a bit early--we are only about 11 weeks past the solstice.  Also, if "the buds are (just) starting to grow together to form one large one", it may be a little early.  Buds can put on a lot oif weight in the last 2-3 weeks, however, if theft is an issue, you are going to have to use your best judgment.  Bud harvested a little early is certainly better than NO bud.


----------



## pinkpetals61 (Sep 6, 2008)

lets see if i can state this more clearly..i CANT AFFORD to go out and buy a microscope..my husbands hours have been cut recently due to the recession,,there is a strike looming, the contract is up at his job and of course the company is playing hardball offering a laughable bid...they have sent all the steel out to their other plants so they are preparing for a strike....we are beside ourselves with worry so even a ten dollar scope is out of the question, i need a way to decide when to harvest without buying a scope...any suggestions?


----------



## Hick (Sep 6, 2008)

if you have a decent digi cam, you can take pictures and expand them, magnify them in a image editing program... any magnification will 'help'. Surely you have some type of mag glass around?


----------



## pinkpetals61 (Sep 6, 2008)

i have a magnifying glass, it even has a light attached....since i wont be able to see it closely, what am i looking for?


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 6, 2008)

> what am i looking for?



When to harvest your Marijuana crop


----------



## mistisrising (Sep 9, 2008)

In the beginning of my growing career, I only took trichromes into account when they began to amber visibly. I took that as a sign that ti was time to harvest. But this was amber to the naked eye. I actually used the pistils as my indicator. When the hairs/pistils turned 75% brown I would harvest. I also harvested in shifts, meaning that I would harvest the plant over time, and not all at once. But like I said, when the crystals turned amber on the heads I would pick them, and come back later for the rest.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 9, 2008)

*Every grow is different for me  this or that or this and that happens and each harvest is affected :watchplant: Keeping a close eye on the trichs is about the only positive way to know what stage your stash is in :hubba: I used to go by the seed sellers site advice, ie. 8-9 wks, 10 wks etc..and I wasted a lot of excellent buzz that I didnt wait long enuf for :doh: *


----------



## samiam7 (Sep 9, 2008)

real simple find some binoculars turn them around an look through the big end ,not a microscope but you should be able to view the tricromes an dertermine color          hope it helps always has for me   samiam7


----------



## samiam7 (Sep 9, 2008)

t


			
				pinkpetals61 said:
			
		

> so i've been looking at my plant, and i see some of the buds are changing color to amber, brown. is there a way to know when to harvest without buying a microscope? its been growing since mid may outside, (in ohio) this is my first time growing, only one plant....dunno if i'll do it again, so i hate to go to the expense if there is another way to tell...whaddaya think? she's beautiful with lots of buds. the buds are starting to grow together to form one large one..i'm getting antsy, can you tell? lol
> i cant wait to harvest and try it out....i've probably got a magnifying glass around here somewhere, will that do? can you tell with a naked eye? any advice would be appreciated....she's finallly recovered from my son plucking the large leaves i mentioned on another post.(or the brown buds are the result of damage) ..the neighbors are a little iffy and i wouldnt put it past them to steal her, so i want to bring her in as soon as possible...


   try turning binoulcars around in good light you ll find them juicy trichromes  hope it helps   samiam7


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 10, 2008)

see the seeds? red hairs? amber hairs, smell good,  hand smell when touching it easy,  they are ready.. the more u wait, the more buds grow a little


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 10, 2008)

i use a real cheap mag' glass and hold it on my camera lens, full zoom-works pretty good


----------



## pinkpetals61 (Sep 12, 2008)

thanks guys, good ideas...now if i can just find a pair of binoculars.....hmmm
dear margaret is looking healthy again, despite my stupidity. (i was told to pluck her fan leaves ), i just noticed yesterday that she is starting have a distinctly SKUNK smell! i gotta tell you, i was walking away smiling...i really only started this on a lark...you know? just wet some seeds one day and then put them in a few starter pots you get when you buy flowers...:watchplant: and lo and behold i got a plant (yea...just the one), so i put the darn thing out there in the flower bed, and she thrived! she did so well i got to thinking, hey i just might get some good smoke out of this...so i went looking on the internet for some info and found this site....i so appreciate all the help and info.. i just want to express my sincere gratitude to all of you who helped me out. :dancing: 
We're getting started planning our 5th annual Holloween party in october, and hopefully i'll be able to show off my harvest!:hubba:


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Sep 12, 2008)

You're having a Halloween party, but can't afford a ten dollar microscope?


----------



## pinkpetals61 (Sep 14, 2008)

YEP, why you gotta go and hate on me? i try to give a sincere thanks and that is your response? our halloween party is a yearly thing, its byob and hot dogs and sloppy joe...give me a break.:ignore:


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 14, 2008)

samiam7 said:
			
		

> real simple find some binoculars turn them around an look through the big end ,not a microscope but you should be able to view the tricromes an dertermine color hope it helps always has for me samiam7


 
I got 54x binoculars, some one told me I look fool when I tried to look at the buds with that toy i has.. and it didnt work,  I even tried glasses, it kinda work but not really deep

I have a idea,  why dont we visit jewerly store, or pawn shop, 
pretend you offer some earring and rings, and need ask them for microscope to look at it before sell it

stall that person, or whatever, get ur chance and "steal " that microscope

just my no 10 dollar in pocket option lol but stealing is wrong  oh well...
justice robbed us though. oh well ..:fid:


----------



## Hick (Sep 14, 2008)

> stall that person, or whatever, get ur chance and "steal " that microscope


:doh:.....:huh: 
"stealing" is NEVER an acceptable alternative..


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 14, 2008)

*If you cant look at the trichs, the next best is to test a mature looking bud for the buzz :aok: *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 14, 2008)

This method is easy for someone who does not have a macro on thier camera.

A bit of practice may be needed, but once mastered, you will be looking into a world you never knew existed


----------



## Alistair (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey PinkPetals, here's my two cents.  I realize that the best, most accurate way of knowing when your buds are ripe is by looking at the trichomes, but if you don't have a microscope or a camera, etc., you can simply do as mistisrising suggested.  When about 75% of the pistils have turned color and shriveled up, it's a good bet that they're ripe or ripe enough.

Although looking at the trichomes is the preferred method of checking ripeness, Adam and Eve, the cave men and all, simply went by the color of the pistils. In fact, once I've verified ripeness of the first several buds using my microscope, I get a feel for what the buds look like when they're ripe and I simply go by the pistils.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 15, 2008)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> Hey PinkPetals, here's my two cents. I realize that the best, most accurate way of knowing when your buds are ripe is by looking at the trichomes, but if you don't have a microscope or a camera, etc., you can simply do as mistisrising suggested. When about 75% of the pistils have turned color and shriveled up, it's a good bet that they're ripe or ripe enough.
> 
> Although looking at the trichomes is the preferred method of checking ripeness, Adam and Eve, the cave men and all, simply went by the color of the pistils. In fact, once I've verified ripeness of the first several buds using my microscope, I get a feel for what the buds look like when they're ripe and I simply go by the pistils.


 
True enuf, ALL THINGS BEING EQUAL 

However, Some strains keep their pistils until past time to harvest.  Sativas are notorious for starting a second set of fresh pistils before the trichs are amber   

That said, unless you know the strain you are growing well enuf, your best bet is too taste it :hubba:


----------



## sambooka02 (Sep 16, 2008)

Oh wow! I just went outside and tried the reverse binocular trick!! Does it ever work. I wasnt sure if it would but it really magnifies well. Thanks!


----------



## pinkpetals61 (Sep 21, 2008)

hey allistar, your advice is great, thats what i was looking for, an easy way to tell,,,i'm thinking she's about ready to cut....we tested a bud the other day by quick drying a bud, and it tasted green still but we got a mellow buzz.....a little longer do ya think?


----------



## Slartibartfast (Oct 23, 2008)

pinkpetals61 said:
			
		

> YEP, why you gotta go and hate on me? i try to give a sincere thanks and that is your response? our halloween party is a yearly thing, its byob and hot dogs and sloppy joe...give me a break.:ignore:


 Even when you're broke, a party once in a while is good for your mental health.  Ya gotta live, right.


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 23, 2008)

*Lol, the last post here was over 2 months ago man! :holysheep: *


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *Lol, the last post here was over 2 months ago man! :holysheep: *


 
1 month actually.   

LMAO


----------



## Slartibartfast (Oct 23, 2008)

Sorry about that unintentional bump.  I had started reading from a list of one particular eccentric member's posts and forgot I was into old threads.  I might have been stoned.


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 23, 2008)

*Better be sorry! You did wrong~!  :bong1:*


----------



## imager777 (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm glad this popped up again.  In addition to just looking at the pistils; which can be deceptive, you can harvest when the calyxs have swelled up.  When all your pods start to swell, your plant is nearing the end of it's life cycle.  This method shouldn't be deceptive.  It's just what happens.  I can't think of any reasonable explination for the pods to swell up without the plant being ripe for consumption.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Oct 23, 2008)

I looked at mine one day in horror.  They had fattened up so much since the last time I looked closely, I thought they had seeds.  But when I squeezed one, all I got was wonderful finger goo.


----------



## imager777 (Oct 23, 2008)

Slartibartfast said:
			
		

> I looked at mine one day in horror.  They had fattened up so much since the last time I looked closely, I thought they had seeds.  But when I squeezed one, all I got was wonderful finger goo.



 ...we are talking about your plants here, aren't we?


----------



## Slartibartfast (Oct 23, 2008)

It was an AK-48 Incica I grew summer 2007.  The pics are in a link in the first post of my journal (my 08 sig below).  That was quite a weed.


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 23, 2008)

*True imager777 they do normally swell late in flower, but some will start and deceive you when you have like 4 weeks left. You just haven't realized that because you didn't wait. If you so wait you might sometimes see crazy things, they can fatten up like crazy, Become closer to prime THC content, and even change colors! The ONLY way is experience with the strain. Use trich color to help you, use calyxes swelling to help you, use it all. The only way to ever know for sure is experience.*


----------



## coxswell (Oct 25, 2008)

Mine are only slightly cloudy, but hanging in there with no fertilzer, or pest control. I was going to put some on but I thought they were close to done.
A little snip off your plant and quick dry will tell you how good the buzz might be. I'm sort of slipping into "grip the arm of your chair, coma type buzz", where you gradually become alert 4 hours later.! Lets see some more early tasting reports everybody!


----------



## The Toker (Oct 27, 2008)

I use a Televue 25mm plossel eyepiece and turn it around, high def views. This would be much lighter than a pair of binoculars. I have tried different ones, but the 25mm was the only one that worked.

grow room
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30534

Buds
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31476


----------



## pinkpetals61 (Oct 31, 2008)

*so guys...sorry i havent checked in for a while...but get this..i went with the method of checking for pistol color and WOW...i mean WOW...it really worked...my margaret was the talk of the town...lol.*
*well not the town, but the talk of my friends.  we had a blast..literally..at the halloween party..i cant believe i had such success on my first try.  i couldna done it without you...even my stupid mistakes didnt prevent margaret from reaching her full potential...lol...i didnt really get much weight wize, about an ounce, but her potency was awesome..we are still calling her margaret and having fun with that..as in...lets party with margaret...or..would you like ta meet margaret?...ya know? lol.  we've even gone so far as to name our bowl sally..so we can party with margaret and sally...lmao...ok, i'm a little buzzed and feeling silly..thanks to everyone who was a help to me... ..I LOVE YOU MAN!!!!! LOL*


----------



## Hick (Nov 1, 2008)

.. say "hi" to margaret n sally for us!


----------

